# PLAB



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Has anyone on here administered the PLAB test or is preparing to? I just got into med school and i know I'm a long way from giving it myself but i barely know anything about it and would really like to. if anyone has any useful info to provide, do post.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> Has anyone on here administered the PLAB test or is preparing to? I just got into med school and i know I'm a long way from giving it myself but i barely know anything about it and would really like to. if anyone has any useful info to provide, do post.


The Professional and Linguistic Assessments Board (PLAB) test is the assessment procedure that overseas doctors (or international medical graduates), from outside the European Economic Area and Switzerland, need to pass before they can legally practice medicine in the United Kingdom. It is conducted by the General Medical Council of the United Kingdom. The test is designed to assess the depth of knowledge and level of medical and communication skills possessed by the international medical graduates.

The PLAB test has 2 parts:

Part 1 : Consists of A Multiple choice format Examination Paper with 200 SBA's (Two Hundred Single Best Answer questions) lasting 3 hours, This part is conducted in a number of countries including Bangladesh, Egypt (Cairo), India, Pakistan, Nigeria, Sri Lanka.

Part 2 : Consists of an objective structured clinical examination (OSCE). This Part is available only in the city of Manchester, United Kingdom. It consists of 14 clinical stations, a pilot station and a rest station. The pilot station is usually unannounced and mixed with the clinical stations. The marks for the pilot station do not count towards the final score. All the stations are of five minutes duration. The level of difficulty of the clinical part of the PLAB exam is set at the level of competence of a senior house officer in a first appointment in a UK hospital. The skills assessed in this exam are: clinical examination, practical skills, communication skills, and history taking....


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Wikipedia. I know it exists.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> Wikipedia. I know it exists.


Shudve used it..


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

I did. Which is why i asked for people who had given or were planning to give it soon

Thanks though. Brushed up my memory.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

I started a thread about National Board of Dental Examinations too, but nobody replies


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> I did. Which is why i asked for people who had given or were planning to give it soon
> 
> Thanks though. Brushed up my memory.


If u r doing mbbs from pakistan private college then u cant appear for plab unless u have done fcps part 1. 

And for info about the test go to plab forum of medstudentz there u will find the whole info and sample questions 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

MedCat said:


> If u r doing mbbs from pakistan private college then u cant appear for plab unless u have done fcps part 1.
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


You sure? Because I don't think so :-/


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> You sure? Because I don't think so :-/


Yes I am sure. Ms Mayo Hospital gave me this info,even I didnt know that till then,,,,,
england board only recognizes mbbs degree of govt colleges of pakistan.... And for other private clgs u should have cleared fcps part 1 from pakistan.... then u cn sit for plab if u succeed u can do part 2 frm UK

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

MedCat said:


> If u r doing mbbs from pakistan private college then u cant appear for plab unless u have done fcps part 1.
> 
> And for info about the test go to plab forum of medstudentz there u will find the whole info and sample questions
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


really?
How do you know?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

MedCat said:


> Yes I am sure. Ms Mayo Hospital gave me this info,even I didnt know that till then,,,,,
> england board only recognizes mbbs degree of govt colleges of pakistan.... And for other private clgs u should have cleared fcps part 1 from pakistan.... then u cn sit for plab if u succeed u can do part 2 frm UK
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Strange :-/


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> really?
> How do you know?


HOD Mayo Hospital gave me this info,even I didnt know that till then,,
This is mainly because clinical side of private medical colleges is very weak. 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

okayy so does this apply only to the PLAB or the USMLE too?


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> okayy so does this apply only to the PLAB or the USMLE too?


Yes I think so. I dont have much info abt usmle

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

well the PLAB thing sucks. :/


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> well the PLAB thing sucks. :/


Dont worry ,around 6 years left.... Till then rules might change.....
And yes one more thing according to pmdc policy if u have done mbbs from pakistan u cant go abroad untill u have served pak as a Doc for 5 years. If some one is willing to go then he will have to pay 5lac compensation

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

MedCat said:


> Dont worry ,around 6 years left.... Till then rules might change.....
> And yes one more thing according to pmdc policy 2012 if u have done mbbs from pakistan u cant go abroad untill u have served pak as a Doc for 5 years. If some one is willing to go then he will have to pay 5lac compensation
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk




Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

no i dont think thats correct, the PMDC policy thing. It cant be.


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> no i dont think thats correct, the PMDC policy thing. It cant be.


I read that in a newspaper. Not confirmed though

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

*PLANNING*
PLAB is an exam which is based primarily on final year M.B.B.S knowledge. So the ideal time to appear for it, in my opinion, should also be near the final year M.B.B.S exam, preferably two to three months after it if you have already appeared for your IELTS exam. IELTS result is valid for two years, so try to appear in it as close to your PLAB 1 attempt as possible.
In case you have not sat for your IELTS yet then firstly get your passport in order and seek the date that is around 4-5 months from your final year M.B.B.S exams. Sit for your IELTS exam nearly 1 and a half month before the last date of registration for PLAB 1. IELTS result comes out in 2 weeks and so you will have at least 3 months to prepare for your PLAB. If for some reason, you miss out on your IELTS Bands but think that you can still score them, you have 1 month in spare to appear for your second IELTS attempt before the last date of registration for PLAB 1.
You do not need your housejob / internship to appear for your PLAB 1. I will still encourage people to sit for the exam soon after their M.B.B.S final year exams. The knowledge is still fresh, you can work out your IELTS exemption and you have good time in your hands to prepare. PLAB 2 though requires housejob / internship and should only be attempted once you are through with it. Also, internship adds in your CV and helps you get a job in the UK (another difference from STEPS)
This is all I can copy at the moment


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Thats very helpful. Thanks a lot MedCat!


----------



## Suzain (Nov 27, 2013)

MedCat said:


> I read that in a newspaper. Not confirmed though
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


TOEFL does't help ?

- - - Updated - - -

does TOEFL help?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe the 5 lakh bond thing is only for students in GOVERNMENT medical colleges on UNDER-DEVELOPED district seats


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

Fcps part 1 is not necessary for plab . for private medical colleges. 

Sent from my A5Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

MedCat said:


> If u r doing mbbs from pakistan private college then u cant appear for plab unless u have done fcps part 1.
> 
> And for info about the test go to plab forum of medstudentz there u will find the whole info and sample questions
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Part 1 not necassary 

Sent from my A5Classic using Tapatalk


----------

